

Why Diaspora's "Open Core" licensing arrangement is so egregious - jarin
http://www.ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2009/10/16/open-core-shareware.html

======
wmf
Where's the evidence that Diaspora is using open core? Note that open core and
dual licensing aren't the same thing.

